# Wheres the Hickory Nuts?



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

I took the kids down to AEP for a little squirrel hunting this past weekend. Hunting was just plain tough. We saw more deer than squirrels. I must have checked over 100 hickory trees and not a single nut in the tree or on the ground. Anybody in other parts of Ohio experiencing this? Oaks seemed to be the ticket but there harder to hunt. We did manage a few and the weather was perfect.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Here in Columbus I was scouting last week and found hickory nuts everywhere. It was on the west side of Columbus.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

I have 3 hickory trees in my yard in Fairlawn that are big/tall/old and big nut producers. This is the first year in 16 at my home that the nut count is way down. I'm blaming it on that week of freezing weather in the late spring. we've got plenty of water and droughts never stopped the nuts.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I'm with CHOPIQ on the hickory nuts , they are everywhere. There is a very good crop , but they are a little bit smaller than normal , probably due to the dry conditions. The squirrels are hitting them super hard right now & have barely touched any of the acorns yet.
This is in the Marysville/ Plain City area.
Tim


----------



## BassCatcher12 (Jun 24, 2005)

I have seen alot of Hickory Nuts in my Area. Tuscarawas County. The squirrels are hitting them hard, just about every tree there is a squirrel in it.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I have five Hickory Trees in my yard here in Medina. All of them are full of nuts.


----------



## FISHGUY (Apr 8, 2004)

I live in the Pataskala area and my Hickory trees have no nuts first time in 12 years.But my Pin oaks have more than they have ever had, must have to do with all our crazy weather we have had this year. Tight lines Everybody


----------



## EMRDUCKS (Jun 28, 2004)

Here In Brecksville, Between Akron/ Cleve. My Hickory Trees Are Loaded Just Like Last Year.different Areas Of The State Had Different Amounts Of Rain/drought Witch Has Something To Do With It


----------

